# chronic patellar tendon rupture



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello all,

Chronic Patellar Tendon rupture is over a year and this is a WC patient???
Thanks!!!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 16, 2012)

any thoughts??? Thanks!!


----------



## jhumphrey (Apr 16, 2012)

*WC*

In my past experience, WC assigns acceptable codes and you use them to bill for services. Is this a new patient or an on-going claim from the past year?


----------



## dclark7 (Apr 16, 2012)

Check with the W/C carrier.  Some carriers only want you to use the diagnosis code that was approved on the original claim.  If you are just starting to treat the patient for this injury and if w/C approves the code you could try 727.66.


----------

